# Funny-As* Site!



## Guest (Feb 2, 2003)

Read a few pages though! http://www.geocities.com/CapitolHill/6806/

Like "I got married at 17, so I waited for FOUR years", because the legal age for getting married in Tenessee is 13. I mean, who the f*&ck is going to get married at 13?!


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

Nice site, brings a new meaning to the work pop up..


----------



## Biv. (Dec 28, 2002)

Just lover those popups


----------



## safegezaaa (Jul 31, 1999)

Welcome to pop-up hell!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

what pop-ups?

yo, safe, how did you get such a phat computer?! It's awesome. Did you build it yourself, or buy it? Why did you get such a phat computer, do you need it to be so cool? Or just to know that you have a good computer, and be happy about it?


----------



## safegezaaa (Jul 31, 1999)

ilusha2, Thanks for the comments - Yes I built it myself. 
I work as a tech support team leader for a major cable ISP so me and my work buddies are constantly trying to have the biggest, fastest PC possible. Of course my wife would kill me if she knew how much I really spent on this computer.

The reason why I have so much 'oomf' is because I am a 'huge' gamer and host a LAN party every month or so - plus the fact that I do a lot of photo-manipulation and website construction. (Both of those require lots of RAM, HD space etc..)

The 60 Gb HD is almost full (I think I have 1gig of free space - it's full of mp3's and movies) - looking at buying a 200Gb HD

In my spare time (if I get any) I also modify computers, cutting holes in them, and making them look really cheesy - lol.
Anyway - here's a pic of the 'beast' when I had the GF4 4400 installed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

What is a LAN party? You mean, a multi-person game?

You do photo manipulation and design websites as a hobby?

I'm thinking about designing a website myself, what should I do it about? I'm going to do it about computers, and what I have learned, tips & tricks, etc. But besides that, I don't know what else to write about.


----------



## safegezaaa (Jul 31, 1999)

A LAN (Local Area Network) party is where myself and a whole bunch of friends take all of our computers to a centralized location (usually my company's training building).
We hook them all together using ethernet cable and a router and play games against each other. The next one is on Sunday and we will be playing 4 games throughout the day.

Battlefield 1942
Soldier of Fortune II
Microsoft Rallisport
Medal of Honor - Spearhead

It's kind of cool to know that the person you just killed was one of your work friends. Of course we eat loads of snacks and drink wayyy too much high-caffine drinks. They normally last for 8-12 hours and we have them once a month.

I make basic websites using Macromedia Dreamweaver and MM Fireworks. I am currently learning MM flash and am also pretty good with Photoshop. You can check out my main website here...
http://www.davidsbrain.com (Soon to be re-built)

As far as advice for your website, you want to try and make it unique. There are hundreds and thousands of websites dedicated to computers and stuff. Why make yours just like them? Make it a little different.

Anyway back to work....:-(


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm going to be building it about things more than just computers. Basically advice that I can give people, like what movies are good to rent, etc. Like, what I have learned in life. That's about it.

Nice site. I was actually thinking about getting into modding myself. I basically like to learn and do anything that has to do with computers. I just like learning new things. Home improvement, car modeling, anything. I just saw an episode of "Monster Garage" where they made a boat out of a WW Beetle.


----------



## Koondaddy (Feb 22, 2003)

Here is a cool program that so far has blocked about 99% of the popup I get. Thought I'd pass this on to you guys.

http://www.panicware.com/product_psfree.html

Also, I use these programs as well:

http://www.lavasoftusa.com/support/download/
http://spybot.eon.net.au/

They are free and work really good.


----------



## Koondaddy (Feb 22, 2003)

Does anyone know where to get templates & graphics for Photosuite v. 8.1? I have not been able to find anything yet.

Thanks for you help!


----------



## chungaroo (Jan 5, 2003)

what??? no counter-strike?? thats the best game for any lan. hehehe


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

How does this rate as a tip or a trick? And what was with that site. All the pop ups made it impossible to read it. And Tipper Gore?? What the hell is that? Al Gore's zombie wife.....who cares.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

I didn't have any popups, WebWasher must have been on.


----------



## colman77 (Jun 19, 2002)

sorry, but counter-strike doesn't have anything on bf1942


----------

